# Chem Tech Super Bulk



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Looking at using this for my next cycle and pinning .75ml Monday and Friday...to give a total of 900mg ew. Has Anyone heard of this lab, is such a mix possible per ml?

600mg of gear seems an awful lot per ml to me. Would I be better off doing my own mix of deca and test?

The mix consists of 200mg test e, cyp and deca...

I know I get on well with test, first cycle went very well on test e at 450mg a week for 12 weeks and just looking into the next option now I'm recovering well.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Tom|Nbk said:


> Looking at using this for my next cycle and pinning .75ml Monday and Friday...to give a total of 900mg ew. Has Anyone heard of this lab, is such a mix possible per ml?
> 
> 600mg of gear seems an awful lot per ml to me. Would I be better off doing my own mix of deca and test?
> 
> ...


Been offered this lab cheap,never heard of it before but personally I'm always dubious of any test blends above 400.Im no chemist I don't even know if 600mg/ml is possible or not I just always assume most UGLs stick any number on the label and put 3-400mg/ml lol but sti charge more for 5-600mg/ml blends.Just my opinion.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi mate,

What cycle would you recommed in that case? Test E was fantastic for me but would like to experiement with another compound and get a good second cycle under my belt...

Still in PCT after first cycle and holding onto most my gains really well, PCT ends in a few weeks then I will be off for a short while just want to get my next cycle planned out.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Instead of going for a blend you could just buy the separate compounds if you are interested in giving Deca a try.

Maybe 600mg test ew (1.5ml of a t400 blend?)

400mg Deca a week (1.5ml of a 275mg / ml)

50mg dbol or oxys ed for four weeks as a kick start.

Then your usual estrogen control, hcg, pct etc.

Just try to run the Deca at least 14 weeks and the test two weeks longer than the Deca.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Im sure its 3 lots of test inside , test e , test c and test deconate ? though maybe wrong as ive looked at it myself !!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Tom|Nbk said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> What cycle would you recommed in that case? Test E was fantastic for me but would like to experiement with another compound and get a good second cycle under my belt...
> 
> Still in PCT after first cycle and holding onto most my gains really well, PCT ends in a few weeks then I will be off for a short while just want to get my next cycle planned out.





SelflessSelfie said:


> Instead of going for a blend you could just buy the separate compounds if you are interested in giving Deca a try.
> 
> Maybe 600mg test ew (1.5ml of a t400 blend?)
> 
> ...





HammerHarris said:


> Im sure its 3 lots of test inside , test e , test c and test deconate ? though maybe wrong as ive looked at it myself !!


You're right its test decanoate thats what I was saying about it being a 600mg test blend....supposedly!


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

GolfDelta said:


> You're right its test decanoate thats what I was saying about it being a 600mg test blend....supposedly!


Would I gain well with just another test cycle? Since I know I tolerate it well

What about another low dose cycle?

600mg 300 test 300 deca, after all I'm still quite new, any opinions welcomed


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I know someone using the rip and is happy said to pippy for delts.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

If you gained well last cycle and you honestly believe you would gain well again you could go for another test cycle. Maybe throw in an oral kick start?

I dunno about you but I intend to try a few compounds out to learn what works best for me, just like training and diet. So if you want to try Deca then sure give it a try, or if you wanna try Equipoise, give it a try!

What are your goals from your next cycle, bulk or cut? Lean bulk or pure mass? Short or long cycle? With this info people may be able to help you a bit better.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I just got offered this new lab cheap cheap. Just got few tubs prov to try for free so just using it for last few weeks pct.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

This sh!t is banning. Will be a big player in months to come.

Labels aren't cambridge quality but the products themselves are potent!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Seeing a few threads on this of late...interesting...


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

If you run this blend, they are all long esters so may aswell just jab 1.5ml once a week or 1 ml every 5 days. You lose .1ml in the barrel each jab anyway whether its 2.5ml or.5 ml to begin with. Once a week is more economical and easier imo

Lew


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sticking 600mg of test im 1ml is easy it just stings like a b!tch ! When you stick it. But possible and very much so safe.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I did a gram of test p last week from this lot , very similar to cr but more pip , not full 10ml per vial , happily use it again tho !!


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Tom|Nbk said:


> Looking at using this for my next cycle and pinning .75ml Monday and Friday...to give a total of 900mg ew. Has Anyone heard of this lab, is such a mix possible per ml?
> 
> 600mg of gear seems an awful lot per ml to me. Would I be better off doing my own mix of deca and test?
> 
> ...


How did you get on with the superbulk mate? Or did you use something else in the end?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bumping this


----------



## Tomski92 (Jul 3, 2021)

I’m on super bulk 600 done 2ml monday Wednesday and Friday, on it for 1 week now and everything is fine feeling strong shape is good but I can see this getting very good so brought 4 more viles


----------

